# Titebond Hipurformer Advanced Bonding System



## hops

Thanks for the review - I've often wondered about this stuff… especially, as you mention, wrt epoxy. Seems I always end up mixing up more epoxy than I need and end up wasting it. (Or, more likely, I'll put off a certain repair or project that needs epoxy just because I don't want to mix up such a tiny amount and wait until I've got some other stuff to do too.) This might be a better solution.


----------



## sbryan55

Chuck,

Amen to your review. One additional point that I would like to make about the glue is that, according to the manufacturer, once opened the tube has a shelf life of 30 days.

That reminds me, I have had mine for 3 months now and have gone through all my glues (I bought 1 of each). I guess I had better order some more.


----------



## grovemadman

Give it a shot. It works great for bonding other things together. I tried glass to brick, glass to glass, metal to wood, metal to metal. Wood to wood as you can see above it really holds well. I did that an hour ago with old dirty wood and out of date glue! I couldn't of held it more than thirty seconds and the time it took me to walk over to my roll away for a ball peen hammer and clamping it into the vise… While it only took a small piece of the other block, normal glue could never do this and I don't think epoxy could either.


----------



## grovemadman

You bet Scott, but I do mention it goes bad after a month from the time you open it. I have used it on several picture frames up to a year from first use without using splines, bisquits or dowels.


----------



## cajunpen

Thanks for an outstanding review. Sounds like something I might want.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

I have been wondering about this system…wether it was worth the money or not…now I know! thanks


----------



## closetguy

I have used this system for a couple of years and couldn't function without it. I use it almost exclusively for crown molding. It's perfect for providing an initial firm holding tack for mitered joints. The cheap hobby glue sticks don't flow out thin enough to allow the joint to close flush. The Titebond Hipur flows out thin and allows both inside and outside miters to fully close. I hold them together for about 20 seconds and then I can let go and concentrate on nailing the molding. The cordless feature is fantastic. It can get a little intense trying to hold a miter joint with one hand while standing on top of a ladder and firing a nail gun with the other and hope the joint doesn't slip. The Hipur way frees up one hand and really speeds up this process.


----------



## Karson

I also have been wondering about the system and the shelf life of the glue.

Using just a little bit and throwing the rest of it away doesn't make you feel great about a useful tool.

So you get a lot more life than the MFG states

Great review.


----------



## rikkor

Thanks for the great review. Nothing is too expensive if the value justifies the price.


----------



## GusRod

Thanks, Chuck. Few people use resorcinol glue anymore, which also bonds stronger than the underlying wood.
I used it originally to build boats (sold as Elmer's two-part Waterproof glue) but I've been looking for something as strong without the limitations of resorcinol and this seems like just the thing. I think I'll give it a try.


----------



## Kentuk55

Thnx for your very detailed review Chuck. I've been thinking of investing in this product.


----------



## NettieJo

My husband has had a couple of these guns and has trouble where it screws together. Either the male or female tab(s) break off and he has to literally hold the gun together to finish a project. Has anyone else had this problem? He has owned two of these guns and they have both done this.


----------

